# What to make with mint



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

I have tons & tons & tons of mint growing all over my property (mint the pointy looking ones & "spearmint?"the rounder leaves). So far I have made mint jelly, apple mint jelly & garlic mint jelly. Going to try mint ice cream next, however what else is anyone making with mint? It is not something that I have really used in the past but since I have so much of it growing I'd hate to see it go to waste. I'm not big on "hot" teas but would like to try some kind of ice tea but have never make that before either.
Any suggestions would be most welcome.
Thanks,
Jessica


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

If you like Indian food or just a spicy hot sauce that is good on flat breads like pita or naan, pork, chicken, rice, and even lots of veggies, this will be great for you. I prefer to make it with cilantro because it makes for a stronger flavor, but the mint version is good also. Like it hotter, just add a few more chilly peppers. If you like it milder, add more plain yogurt till it gets to the heat level you prefer. I keep a quart of plain yogurt always in supply and use it instead of or to partially offset mayo, oil, sour cream, milk, and heavy cream in lots of sauces and recipes. 

MINT CHUTNEY (Pudina Chutney)

Yields 1 cup

Ingredients:

2 cups freshly packed mint leaves
2-3 small Thai green chilies, roughly chopped
2 large garlic cloves, roughly chopped
1 inch piece of ginger, peeled and roughly chopped
juice of Â½ a lime
water (if needed) or 50/50 mix of water and salad oil or yogurt
salt to taste

METHOD:

In a blender or food processor, blend all of the ingredients until smooth. Add a few teaspoons of water or water/oil or yogurt to help the blending process and get the sauce to adjust the consistency according to personal preference. Refrigerate and use immediately. The chutney will last for up to 1 week in the refrigerator.

VARIATIONS:

You can substitute cilantro leaves for the mint leaves or use a combination of both mint and cilantro. For a slightly tart taste, add a few pieces of green apple for a refreshing twist. If you prepare a lot of Indian foods, you probably have a spice blend called garam masala. Garam masala can be used to replace the garlic and ginger in this recipe and gives it a flavor more like what you'll find in many Indian restaurants. 

I've never been to India so I can't promise you that this mint chutney is authentic, but some version of it is in every Indian restaurant I've ever visited and every restaurant's version varies from mild with lots of yogurt to intensely flavored and intensely hot.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Mint syrup is very good over vanilla ice cream or added to regular iced tea (sweet and flavor all in one)

I use mint for ice tea all the time. Fill a jug with water, put in leaves and stick you hand in the water and crush the leaves a bit. Put on lid and leave in the sun for a few hours. I usually use black tea bags,too, as I want the caffeine punch.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone made mint candies out of their mint? I want to try that, but have no clue how to go about it. Maybe make it similar to a brittle?


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't use it much. It's nice to have in the garden because it smells nice.

I use fresh mint in Middle Eastern cooking. I don't like mint tea and my family doesn't eat jams or jellies. That doesn't leave a lot of possibilities.

I suspect to make mint candy, you are going to have to distill mint oil first.

Maybe mint jelly would make a nice inside layer in a chocolate cake?


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I use mint for ice tea all the time. Fill a jug with water, put in leaves and stick you hand in the water and crush the leaves a bit. Put on lid and leave in the sun for a few hours. I usually use black tea bags,too, as I want the caffeine punch.


MMMmmm! Exactly what I was gonna suggest but you beat me to it!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

You can add mint to a fresh pesto sauce for a spread or pasta sauce. 

I just made a great batch of pesto with mint, basil, garlic, parsley walnuts and olive oil.

Freeze the excess pesto in ice cube trays. When you make pasta in the future, you can pop some pesto cubes into the pasta for an instant fresh sauce.

Fresh mint also makes a nice garnish on all kinds of foods and desserts.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you all for the responses, I will try them out this weekend!!


----------



## jkhs (Sep 17, 2010)

DH and I like to use our fresh mint in mojtos. [prophead]


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Last week would have been the perfect time to serve a Mint julep.

Kentucky Derby tradition.

Of cousrse, then you must invest in the proper cup:

Mint Julep | 2012 Kentucky Oaks & Derby | May 4 and 5, 2012 | Tickets, Events, News

A Taste of Kentucky | Sterling Silver Mint Julep Cup by Salisbury Sterling | Derby Pie, Gift Baskets, Kentucky Proud products and Kentucky Crafts


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Someone posted this yesterday. Can't remember if it was on this site. Woule to give OP credit. Anyway, Google Betty's Mint Julep Butter Cream Frosting; think she has a Mint Julep cupcake recipe, too. Thought that would be good for a gathering.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I dry mine and save it for tea. You can make it hot or cold.


----------



## Silverstar7337 (Feb 10, 2012)

I fill a mason jar with mint leaves and vodka and let it sit. You get a yummy extract for cooking or making cocktails. I also soak it in white vinaiger and use for house cleaning. Have also put some leaves in a small jar of sugar for flavored sugars. I love mint and can't get enough! I grew three kinda this year


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

Wow, thank you for all the replies, i'm gonna try them all since I have so much, started a batch of chocolate mint ice cream last night, will finish it when I get home tonight, then i'll start on these. Thank you all again.


----------



## MuskovyMom (May 31, 2012)

If you've got new potatoes in the garden, just boil them up, then drain them and while still hot, toss in some mint sprigs, lay a cloth dish towel across the pot & put the lid back on and let the potato steam extract some of the mint flavour. Serve with fresh garden peas & unsweetened yogurt or sour cream. Beautiful seasonal dish.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

That sounds good. The chocolate mint ice cream recipe I tried was a disaster last night, I didn't like it at all. Gonna start down the list today.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

Granted it's not for eating, but I always add a few stems of mint to my cut flower bouquets in the summer. Adds another dimension of fragrance to the air.

I also cut the stems, wash and then freeze. In the winter I can take a couple of stems out of the freezer, pour boiling water over them and have mint tea.

We also drink lots of mojitos with the spearmint. And I make a similar drink - same procedure and ratios as a mojito but use lemon balm, lemons and blueberries. We call it a blueberry sunshine.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I don't use it much. It's nice to have in the garden because it smells nice.


It also is good for repelling some bugs and rodents. Back in the day they would plant it around the front porch for that reason and to make up for the bathing once a week (or month) downfalls.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> Has anyone made mint candies out of their mint? I want to try that, but have no clue how to go about it. Maybe make it similar to a brittle?


I make mint chocolate truffles. Just bruise the leaves and toss them in with the cream.
To make the ganache, I use a ratio of 1 1/2:1 (chocolate to cream). Bring the mint/cream to a scald or boil and pour over chopped chocolate. Let sit for a minute, then using a spatula, stir gently until blended. Spread into a parchment lined container to harden. Cut into squares or use small cutters to make shapes. Dip in melted chocolate.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello ... mint juleps! 

About half of my mint gets dried, and I use it for tea during the winter.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Fresh Pea soup with Mint--I've seen this many times, and it sounds delicious.
Here's an example: Fresh Pea Soup Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I found a recipe this week, could not figure all the translation out, but enough to want to try this.....
3-4 cucumbers...they were peeled, deseeded, and chopped
2 green onions, sliced thin
1/2 cup of shredded mint.....
they put a dressing on it that seemed to be 1/2 cup of yogurt, 1 teaspoon of grated lemon peel, 1 crushed clove of garlic, 2 TBSP of lemon juice and 2 TBSP of water....
sure looked good....as close as I could figure it out...LOL


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tommyice said:


> I make mint chocolate truffles. Just bruise the leaves and toss them in with the cream.
> To make the ganache, I use a ratio of 1 1/2:1 (chocolate to cream). Bring the mint/cream to a scald or boil and pour over chopped chocolate. Let sit for a minute, then using a spatula, stir gently until blended. Spread into a parchment lined container to harden. Cut into squares or use small cutters to make shapes. Dip in melted chocolate.


That sounds wonderful. Thank you. I made some fruit salad using watermelon, cantelope, grapes, strawberries and spearmint leaves. Made a refreshing desert.


----------



## neurochicken (Aug 9, 2011)

I know mint is used a lot in Greek cooking, too (sort of overlaps with Middle Eastern cooking, I guess)- with lamb, in tea. Love it! 

I've also seen it used in a lot of fresh fruit salsas. 

Thank-you for posting this question. I have always been reluctant to grow mint because I couldn't think of a lot of uses for it, but this thread has inspired me : ) Also like the idea of vermin repellant.


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Tea, Greek/Mediterranean foods, etc. Lots of great dishes. When I planted some it took over the garden area quickly so I would suggest planting in a big pot or put it somewhere you don't mind it taking over.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Jeepgirl86 said:


> Tea, Greek/Mediterranean foods, etc. Lots of great dishes. When I planted some it took over the garden area quickly so I would suggest planting in a big pot or put it somewhere you don't mind it taking over.


I agree, plant it in a large pot. It is terribly invasive.


----------



## Tinga (Jul 24, 2011)

Mint creams and salves. GREAT for tired feet


----------



## Amaranthus (Jul 1, 2012)

Try looking up tabbouleh on Internet. Classic middle eastern salad with lots of mint and parsley.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

I use lots of mint everwhere one would use parsley or basil. Chocolate mint is great in coffee with milk, and European pennyroyal is my choice for tabouli. You can just strip the stems and no chopping needed.

Orange mint, or Bergamot, has the biggest softest leaves for eating fresh, shrimp and rice salad is great with that one.

The one fussy mint I just got my hands on again is Pineapple mint - a beautiful fuzzy verigated-white thing. Anyone using this one?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Canning Granny: Dessert Mint Pesto


----------



## FireFlyLane (Sep 17, 2011)

We cut up or mint leaves and place them in our coffee maker with a filter (just like with coffee). Brew with a full pot then pour into a pitcher. Brew a second time and combine both brews, followed by refridgerating until nice and chilly. Makes a lovely tea!! (Or what we call Meadow Tea)


----------

